# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Storing Light-Sensitive Framed Works

## ksissons

Our collection consists of quite a few works that are light-sensitive that would ideally be lying flat in a drawer or a box. Unfortunately for them they are framed up full time in our 2D hanging storage. The biggest group of these objects that makes the best test case to explain are conservation mounted ancient Peruvian textiles. Because of the extreme light sensitivity of textiles, we of course are doing them quite a disservice every time we turn on our overhead lights to access storage. Since they have to hang as they are for the foreseeable future we thought that we should make them covers.

Does anyone have any experience or ideas for creating covers that could go over framed/Plexi works that are hanging on a vertical painting rack with S-hooks? 

Ideally, we wouldn't want to have to take the whole piece down just to look at what is under the cover - I personally would appreciate something where it could be flipped up because then it requires less staff involvement every time someone wants to take a quick look. 

We are prepared to get creative, but always like to know if something has already been attempted (either successfully or unsuccessfully).

----------


## jwilliams

You might consider making these of Tyvek, which can be sewn to create an open-backed "box" shape, as shown in the photo below. This would allow you to easily lift a corner while it's on the rack to have a quick peek, you can tag the accession number on the face, and has the added benefit of providing a little waterproofing in case of a minor leak event.

----------

